# Debussy Orchestral Works/"Songs" Recording?



## gekotron (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey everybody,

I am really looking for Debussy's poetry to music, so Voice & Piano and the symphonic works like Pelléas et Mélisande and the first Rhapsody. My question for you guys for recommendations where to look, which recordings to get. I am willing to perhaps duplicate some of my collection by buying one of the omnibuses that I've described below, but are there other recordings out there that are more to the point? Thanks!

I am looking into downloading THE DEBUSSY EDITION (DG)
http://www.amazon.com/The-Debussy-E...id=1346040122&sr=8-1&keywords=debussy+edition

Or the DEBUSSY COLLECTION (SONY)
http://www.amazon.de/The-Debussy-Collection-Various/dp/B006VKKAXU/ref=pd_bxgy_m_img_b


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Essential:










Marvelous:














































The Souzay is absolutely essential. He was THE great French singer of art songs. After that... I would choose the Dawn Upshaw and Sandrine Piau discs... as well as the Veronique Gens recital which includes works by Faure and Poulenc as well as Debussy.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

The Graham disc includes orchestral songs by Chausson and Ravel which are every bit as lovely as Debussy's works... as well as Debussy's _Le Livre de Baudelaire_ beautifully and sensitively orchestrated by John Adams. Perhaps the most complete selection of Debussy's melodies is the set above which includes performances by Mady Mesplé, Gérard Souzay, Frederica von Stade, and Elly Ameling. A similar collection (with Souzay and Ameling) was re-released on Brilliant Records (another essential recording) and so you may have hope that they will get around to also repackaging this set. If they do... jump on it.

And jump on this one:










It's less than $2 US through Amazon Marketplace dealers... and includes all the Debussy songs recorded by Frederica von Stade... as well as a slew of songs by other French composers.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Some to consider for orchestral - Dutoit, Abbado, Boulez, Cantelli, Martinon.

View attachment 8291
View attachment 8292
View attachment 8293

View attachment 8294
View attachment 8295


----------

